# Kirkleigh/Somerset Dam Camp/Fish Feb 3&4



## YakAtak

After discussions over the last few days in the Upper Bris River thread in this section I've decided to give this idea it's own thread, so here goes.

Original thread can be found here - http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0

I would suggest getting up there saturday morning, set up camp, and those that want to hit the water straight away can, providing it's not getting too hot, drink a few beers and have a relaxing lunch, maybe an arvo nanna nap, then try to gather some bait down on the bank (I think I know where to get shrimp and blue claw) and a quick arvo fish, then early dinner and bed, get up at about 3am and get on the water while it's still dark, but with good moon and fish into the morning sunday, then those that need to travel can get away reasonably early if they want to, I'd probably stay another night if I can, maybe friday night and gather a heap of bait so there's plenty when you lot arrive.
Camping is $10 per person, per night, a bit more if you want a powered site and you'll be a long way from where I want to camp ie. right on the water. (Aparently Paris Hilton can't make it  )
Stocked Impoundment Permit is available from the kiosk which opens at 7.30am and open till 5.30 I think.
https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/ ... m?formID=3

Interested members at this stage :-
Me / YakAtak
Pete / Gigantor + friend?
John / JD
Wayne / WayneD


----------



## FishinDan

Good on you for your research into this Karl 

I'm definately keen for this!!! Amped for it already


----------



## JD

Still keen, with cap on.


----------



## WayneD

I too am keen but not sure if I can stay overnight. I will probably head out early Sun morning to meet you all and spend the day.


----------



## YakAtak

JD said:


> Still keen, with cap on.


 :lol:

Wayne, be good to meet ya mate, I reckon the morning session will be best anyway. 

If anyone requires directions to get to Kirkleigh let me know.


----------



## fishinswing

I will have to check my diary an see what I am doing that weekend.
I will be fishing the thursday and friday of the long weekend at the coast. I will watch this post carefully. :wink:


----------



## Gigantor

Karl,

I'm definitely in as well. Anything to get out of mowing the lawn. :wink:

I'll come up Saturday morning and head back sometime Sunday. Still waiting to hear from my mate as to whether he is coming. Will let everyone know as soon as I hear something.

Cheers,

Gigantor/Pete

P.S. Did you phone on Friday night? If you did my sincere apologises, as I got held-up at dinner and didn't get home until 10:30pm.


----------



## YakAtak

No worries mate, PMs covered most stuff anyway. Looking forward to this weekend, will be doing a few recon missions up there between now and then. 8)


----------



## Gigantor

Karl / Dan,

Seems to be lots of quality Bass being caught at Lake Samsonvale (North Pine Dam) at the moment from the bank. Either of you interested in heading out this Saturday morning to toss lures from the bank?

Would probably access at either Bullocky Rest or Forgan Cove.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## YakAtak

Sorry mate, don't think I can make this one.


----------



## Gigantor

My mate, Wayne G. can make it and will be coming up the same time as myself on 3 & 4 Feb.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## YakAtak

Gigantor said:


> My mate, Wayne G. can make it and will be coming up the same time as myself on 3 & 4 Feb.
> Cheers, Pete


That's good new Pete, more the merrier 

My lipless crankbaits from japan have arrived, so look out for some monster bass hitting those babies.

I've also just checked the yocal fishing club calender and realised that the sunday is also fishing comp day, a lot of the members will be fishing somerset around kirkleigh, but the comp allows fishing in any fresh water, so looks like I'll be fishing for bragging rites in two seperate comps at the same time! woohoo.


----------



## Gigantor

Karl,

My mate Wayne hasn't fished freshwater before. Been trying to enlighten him with my limited knowledge so far, and get him to purchase some gear for the trip. I think he's a bit scotish.

Went out yesterday myself and got some new braid for the 2 reels.

As there will be a comp on the Sunday - I would expect a few campers/fishos coming in on the Saturday????? So prime camping spots might be at a premium? I guess we can also expect a bit of boat wash in out yaks too.

Pete


----------



## YakAtak

Gigantor said:


> Karl,
> 
> My mate Wayne hasn't fished freshwater before. Been trying to enlighten him with my limited knowledge so far, and get him to purchase some gear for the trip. I think he's a bit scotish.
> 
> Went out yesterday myself and got some new braid for the 2 reels.
> 
> As there will be a comp on the Sunday - I would expect a few campers/fishos coming in on the Saturday????? So prime camping spots might be at a premium? I guess we can also expect a bit of boat wash in out yaks too.
> 
> Pete


I don't think the comp will effect us too much Pete, the area we will be fishing has a 6 knot speed limit, so no problems with wash, and most of the guys will be heading to different areas than us, there's a lot of water up there to explore. And as for camping spots, the fishing comp I mentioned is local blokes only and most of em won't camp at the dam, they'll just shoot up there early in the morning.


----------



## Gigantor

Thanks, Karl. Sounds good then. Cheers, Pete


----------



## FishinDan

Oh damn it! Someone has double booked themselves 

It seems I will be at Moreton Island that weekend chasing Mackeral... Sorry guys. Will organise another for the next month (Around comps, etc) with Karl if he's keen to do another. Could almost make it a monthly thing :wink:


----------



## YakAtak

That's a bugga mate, we'll have to make up for it later in the month.


----------



## mojofunk

hey, I am interested but ill have to work out if im free yet


----------



## mojofunk

So, is the trip still going ahead

I should be able to make it


----------



## YakAtak

Yes mate, I'm still keen, don't think I'll be camping as close to the water as I had originally planned though, got badly burnt on the weekend from the glare.


----------



## Gigantor

My mate & I are also still keen.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## mojofunk

Im in for sure


----------



## YakAtak

One week away 8)


----------



## Fishing Man

unfortunately i couldnt get the time off for this one,

hopefully the next one il be right


----------



## Gigantor

Karl,

You still going up on Friday?

Wayne & I will come up on Saturday around lunchtime.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## YakAtak

Hey Pete, 
Still hoping to get up there early saturday and set up camp while it's still cool. 
Cheers, Karl.


----------



## mojofunk

I will be getting up there early sat arvo hopefully to have a fish with u guys late sat arvo. I think i'll stick around till mon morn maybe.

Have u guys fished the dam before. If so what have u found worked well(lures ect.)


----------



## Gigantor

Hi Lindsay,

I haven't fished Somerset before (though have hit Wivenhoe in the past). But YakAtak is a regular at Somerset and has some thoughts on what works.

Cheers,

Pete (Gigantor)


----------



## YakAtak

spinnerbaits are good, and also the little 45mm pakrat in the green and yellow pattern have been best for me in somerset, I've also got fish on 4" gulp minnows in smelt and rainbow, and a 3" minnow grub with a beatle spin. .


----------



## YakAtak

For those coming up this weekend, I will be camping near the old swimming area. To get there, follow the path to the left when you come through the boom gates until you come to the old concrete boat ramp, drive down the path next to the ramp and head off it to the left, and you should see my old silver subaru wagon. The path is a bit rough for a sedan, but not too bad. You may be able to get me on my mobile which I will give to anyone requesting it via PM. 
Cheers, Karl.


----------



## FishinDan

Mackeral chase looks to be postponed, so may be able to come up at some stage. Hopefully the weathers not too bad for it


----------



## YakAtak

This wind predicted is a bit of a worry, driving around somerset yesterday it was pretty ugly on the water, no way I would have been out in a yak with that hard driving wind and chop, I'm having doubts about going, stay tuned... see what the weather predictions say later today.


----------



## Gigantor

Re: Weather

Chaps,

If the wind is going to be up I don't see the value in heading out.

Lets make the call either later tonite or tomorrow (Sat) morning? Karl, As you are closest to Somerset - happy for you to make the final call. Maybe just a broadcast SMS to us.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## YakAtak

15-20kt winds will be very unpleasant up there, I'm happy to call it off now, no way I want to be on the water in that.


----------



## FishinDan

Hey Pete - We could always go explore that creek we were discussing up north a little. :wink:


----------



## mojofunk

maybe another time then hey guys


----------



## Gigantor

Hi Guys,

Do you wanna look at new dates for the trip to Somerset?

BTW...I don't have a computer at home - only at work. So can only checkout web site during the week.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

